# Weather, hormones, or something in the water?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't know exactly what is causing it, but Sophy is suddenly very full of beans! She is just into anoestrus (the hormonally quiet phase between heat cycles) - she was very cuddly and snuggly while her body was telling her she might be pregnant, so having her dragging me out of my chair to play on the floor and combing the house looking for mischief is a bit of a shock. We had really pleasant weather today, so did at least 3 miles of walksand were out for a couple of hours altogether, but it doesn't seem to have made much difference. Poppy is too laid back to want to play, and I should really be getting on with the mountain of paperwork that needs sorting, not play wrestling a papillon! There again, paperwork and housework are always there - "I'm playing with Sophy, and (like babies) Sophy's don't keep!"


----------

